# Williams reservoir (Lima)



## Labtech8

Fished for about six hours today, caught probably 45-50 perch. Majority of fish were under 7 inches with a few 9-11 inches. Kept the 9+ and had to keep some of the smaller ones due to hook swallowing. While cleaning the fish, stomach content was only the minnows I was using and some very small muddy worms.
Caught two channel cats that were 21 and 23 inch as well, always fun on light tackle.


----------



## mercercountyhunter

I have been wanting to go try Williams out for bass and whatever else I could into. I have heard the bass fishing is good. I have a kayak I would be using. any advice on what depth they were biting at or any other helpful tips? thanks


----------



## Labtech8

I was targeting perch, it was my first time at williams. The perch were 2-3 ft off of the bottom. 29 fow. There were a few boats slow trolling as well, but I never talked to them
I was in a kayak as well.


----------



## mercercountyhunter

thanks for the info. hoping I can get there sometime this fall.


----------

